# Süßer See in Eisleben - Wurden Angler abgezockt?



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Süßer See in Eisleben
Wurden Angler abgezockt?​*http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/suess...rden-angler-abgezockt-,20640972,30854650.html

http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/seeburg-streit-um-suessen-see-geht-weiter,20640972,29035796.html

Wie man aus den obigen Links sehen kann, gibt es wohl schon lange Streit zwischen Angelfischerverbänden und Berufsfischer sowohl um die Fischereirechte am Süßen See bei Eisleben wie auch um Kontrollen, die vom Berufsfischer durchgeführt wurden.

Das ging jetzt sogar so weit, dass die Geschichte mit den Kontrollen sogar vor Gericht gelandet ist, weil Angler sich das nicht mehr gefallen lassen wollten.

Dabei geht es wohl im Kern darum, ob das jahrelange Eintreiben von Vertragsstrafen gegen ertappte Angler am Süßen See rechtens wäre. Ein Privatdetektiv, der sich schon im Jahre 2007 wegen der gleichen Vorwürfe vor Justitia verantworten musste, steht nun ebenfalls wieder vor Gericht.

Richter Kramer vom Eisleber Amstgericht hatte den Privatdetektiv damals  wegen Nötigung für schuldig befunden und zu einer hohen Geldstrafe verurteilt. 
Der Privatdetektiv, der aus Sachsen stammt, ging dagegen aber beim Landgericht erfolgreich dagegen vor. Das Verfahren wurde dort  gegen eine geringe Geldauflage eingestellt. Ein Umstand, der Richter Kramer überrascht hat, wie er zu Beginn des Prozesses einräumte.

Als im Jahr 2013 viele weitere solcher Fälle vom Seegebiet in  auf seinem Richtertisch landeten, unternahm Kramer einen zweiten Anlauf, wider erfolglosen Versuch, die Strafsache vor das Landgericht zu bringen.

Nach einem knappen Jahr tauchten die Akten aber wieder erneut beim Amtsgericht auf. Der gleiche Richter, der schon 2007 dem Einspruch des Privatdetektivs nachgegeben hat, schob den Fall diesmal zurück nach Eisleben. 

Unter anderem deshalb dauerte über 1 Jahr, ehe das Verfahren jetzt im Gerichtssaal 219 losgehen konnte.

Nun geht es schon damals um die Frage, ob Fischer Kulawik und seine Aufseher bei Verstößen gegen das Fischereigesetz oder der Angelverordnung von ertappten Anglern sofort Geld als Vertragsstrafe einreiben durften.

Ausserdem sind laut Staatsanwaltschaft Angler genötigt worden, "Aufwandsentschädigungen" zu zahlen, um einer Anzeige bei der Polizei zu entgehen.
18 solcher Fälle hat Staatsanwalt Hartge dem Amtsgericht in Eisleben vorgelegt und sie gestern öffentlich verlesen!!

Im Kern geht es dabei wohl um Fälle aus der Zeit vom 12. Juni 2010 bis zum 19. Mai 2012. 
Von Summen bis zu 450 Euro war da die Rede, die Angler dem Privatdetektiv bezahlt haben sollen bei Verstössen. 
Und das, obwohl in den Geschäftsbedingungen des Berufsfischer, die jeder unterschreibt, wenn er einen Angelschein bei ihm erwirbt, eine Summe von 100 Euro bei Verstößen festgelegt ist.

Das alles auseinander zu klamüsern wird nun Aufgabe des Gerichtes sein, ebenfalls in wie weit solche Kontrollen dann schon Nötigung sind oder in dieser Art überhaupt so erlaubt.

Das wird sicherlich auch interessant für viele der ehrenamtlichen Kontrolleure und Fischereiaufseher von Verbänden und Vereinen sein, von denen Einzelne ja auch immer mal wieder in der Kritik stehen auf Grund manch "seltsamen" Verhaltens bei Kontrollen.

Auch wenn hier der eigentliche Grund sicherlich im Streit zwischen Verband und Berufsfischer beim K(r)ampf um die Fischereirechte da zu suchen ist und da scheinbar von allen Seiten mit allem Mitteln gekämpft wird.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Süßer See in Eisleben - Wurden Angler abgezockt?*

BILD meldet, dass nun das Ergebnis der Berufungsverhandlung vorliegen würde und der angeklagte Privatdetektiv zu einer Strafe von 90 Tagessätzen à 25 Euro verurteilt wurde (die Strafe wurde reduziert, damit er weiter sein Gewerbe betreiben kann (ob das sinnvoll ist, solche Leute weitermachen zu lassen, die Frage kann man sich stellen)).....

Siehe:
http://www.bild.de/news/inland/angeln/angler-sheriff-vom-suessen-see-verurteilt-46416266.bild.html


----------

